# Help me plan a romantic evening for my husband



## themrs

He's been working really long hours and really giving a lot in our marriage lately, and I want to show him I appreciate him with a nice night in. I may be able to find a babysitter for the night, but if not he doesn't get off of work until 2am anyway so the kids will be in bed.

I was thinking candles, make his favorite dinner, some wine and buy some new lingere. 

How would you want your wife to show you she appreciates you?


----------



## hoping

well geeze, i would love just what you already have planned!!!! maybe add a romantic (perhaps even dirty) shower where you bath him and that would be heaven.....

ps, no lights on in the bath room... only candle light, believe it or not, some men have a romantic side to.. it's just ussually smaller thaan our {coughs} you get teh point


----------



## themrs

That sounds nice hoping. We've never done that before so it will be different. Thanks!


----------



## hoping

no problem... and thank you... i was realy needing to read some thing upbeat just then  

so thanks a lot!!


----------



## hoping

sorry, i should also add... just in thought...
try not to be too disapointed if he is too tired for a romantic evening after getting home from work so late... if he is too tired and he still deserves it come his day off... just try again then


----------



## themrs

Good advice!


----------



## DawnD

Man 2am is late. I would wait for the weekend where he has had some time to rest and then just shock him with it all. Is there a chance that you can get a sitter for a Saturday night? ( IF he is off on Sat that is) I tried this one year and it was AWESOME. 

I had my hubby's BFF(hahaha he would be mad if he saw that) come and get him around 3pm to go out and have a few at his place. While he was gone I had a friend come get my kids and a bag of clothes so they could stay the night, cooked up an awesome steak dinner with baked potatoes and french bread just like he likes it and I was nice and fresh out of the shower. Now I am not a makeup kinda girl, but I got nice and made up ( heavy on the eye liner like he likes lol) and I left specific instructions with his BFF NOT TO COME IN THE HOUSE to drop him off. Hubby came home in a good mood to find me standing at the kitchen table wearing nothing but an apron, heels and a smile. Do you know what? Dinner tastes better AFTER sex LMAO


----------



## themrs

2am is late and the more I think about it, the more I think I'll just have my mom take the kids on Saturday night and then just let him have a morning of uninterupted sleep on Sunday followed by a fancy breakfast in bed and the remote. I think he'd appreciate that.


----------



## joevn

2AM is late. Wait until a good day.

If it were me, I was tired all week and I'd crave attention but not into taking on responsibility. Last thing i want to do is worry about whether I'm romantic enough or performing adequately.

Here would be my ideal scenario.

A restful day, then a nice dinner
Shower together.
She telling me to go to the bedroom, light a candle, and wait on the bed.

She enters in her lingerie, and covers my eyes with blindfolds. Then she proceeds to tell me I'm her boytoy for the night, and all I have to do is do what she tells me to do. That takes away all the responsibilities away for the night but still give me a night of passion and sex. Give my tired brain a rest. 

We've done this and she proceeds to straddle me, have me use my mouth on various parts of her body, direct me to bring her to orgasms, and then finally bring me to release after teasing and backing off and teasing and backing off a few times. Sometimes, the teasing ends with sleep and I don't get my "o" until the next day, but I'm okay with that too because it has been fun and intimate and I had no care in the world. I know I can get mine anytime--this kind of play is especial.

Then we go to sleep in each other's arms.


----------



## themrs

joevn said:


> 2AM is late. Wait until a good day.
> 
> If it were me, I was tired all week and I'd crave attention but not into taking on responsibility. Last thing i want to do is worry about whether I'm romantic enough or performing adequately.
> 
> Here would be my ideal scenario.
> 
> A restful day, then a nice dinner
> Shower together.
> She telling me to go to the bedroom, light a candle, and wait on the bed.
> 
> She enters in her lingerie, and covers my eyes with blindfolds. Then she proceeds to tell me I'm her boytoy for the night, and all I have to do is do what she tells me to do. That takes away all the responsibilities away for the night but still give me a night of passion and sex. Give my tired brain a rest.
> 
> We've done this and she proceeds to straddle me, have me use my mouth on various parts of her body, direct me to bring her to orgasms, and then finally bring me to release after teasing and backing off and teasing and backing off a few times. Sometimes, the teasing ends with sleep and I don't get my "o" until the next day, but I'm okay with that too because it has been fun and intimate and I had no care in the world. I know I can get mine anytime--this kind of play is especial.
> 
> Then we go to sleep in each other's arms.


Not bad.


----------



## brighterlight

DawnD said:


> Man 2am is late. I would wait for the weekend where he has had some time to rest and then just shock him with it all. Is there a chance that you can get a sitter for a Saturday night? ( IF he is off on Sat that is) I tried this one year and it was AWESOME.
> 
> I had my hubby's BFF(hahaha he would be mad if he saw that) come and get him around 3pm to go out and have a few at his place. While he was gone I had a friend come get my kids and a bag of clothes so they could stay the night, cooked up an awesome steak dinner with baked potatoes and french bread just like he likes it and I was nice and fresh out of the shower. Now I am not a makeup kinda girl, but I got nice and made up ( heavy on the eye liner like he likes lol) and I left specific instructions with his BFF NOT TO COME IN THE HOUSE to drop him off. Hubby came home in a good mood to find me standing at the kitchen table wearing nothing but an apron, heels and a smile. Do you know what? Dinner tastes better AFTER sex LMAO


Yip! That'll do it.


----------

